# MMA and walmart?



## Pepe (Sep 12, 2008)

yep, so since walmarts always checking out whats cool and hip, they know have a clothing brand of mma their. i was in there and saw a shirt that said mma elite, they have chuck liddel like on every tag and his pic in the shirt.

i mean IOP it's pretty smart since alot of kids now got into mma, like alot at my old school watch the fights buy tapout and thats it. i spend my money on my classes and protein  so it's smart to make some money but i think it'll sell mma out. but idc, i bought a shirt  my mom was cool with it and it says tap it or snap it xD :thumb02:


----------



## Ashilles (Aug 19, 2008)

id kill for some mma gear down here( perth aus )it is so hard to find any clothes
tap it or snap it.......does that make sense??
shouldnt it be tap it or ill snap it

p.s. i does rhyme though


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

talking about mma clothing, im in brisbane australia and i'd sell my soul for an affliction store in aus. god i love their clothes.

on another note, imo it should just be "tap or snap"


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Thats kinda cool, Honestly though i want mma to become huge after ive become a pro fighter.

As for mma gear there a store down the street from my house that is soo awsome, it only sells mma clothing, it has some badass stuff there


----------



## Pepe (Sep 12, 2008)

ha well i'm not too big on clothes, alot of those clothes are overpriced, but if theres a tjmax i remember i saw some affliction clothing at tj maxx like hats and shirts. 

but they're in the same design as affliction, i saw some nice shirts with samaurais and what not. i suggest you check it out.

i live in chicago and the only place i found mma clothing is at champ sports.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

lol.


Ross "Dress For Less" Clothing sorte has TAPOUT! beanies and fitted hats for 5.99$


----------

